# TrueCrypt 7.1a całego (działającego) dysku

## Bialy

Witajcie,

Chciałbym zaszyfrować 2 dyski (aktualnie działające).

Sprawa wygląda tak:

```
sda1 /boot    ext2

sda2 /        ext4

sda3          swap

sdb1 /home    ext4
```

Chciałbym zaszyfrować całe dyski, tylko jak się za to zabrać?

Ma ktoś może przejrzyste How To?

Na M$ jest możliwość zaszyfrowania wszystkiego (pyta o hasło przy starcie systemu), na Gentoo możliwe jest zaszyfrowanie /boot?

Zagadnienie może i jest lakoniczne, ale zależy mi ma ciągłej pracy wspomnianego systemu.

Chciałbym by cały proces przeszedł bezboleśnie i bez większych przestojów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Truecrypt na windowsa dostarcza bootloader, na linuksie potrzebujesz /boot niezaszyfrowany, by zaladowac kernel i initramfs, ktory posklada storage.

Sprawa wyglada trywialnie, jezeli np. uzyjesz better-initramfs czy genkernelowego initramfs, w przypadku tego pierwszego robisz np. dwie partycje, /boot i <reszta>, <reszta> leci w dmcrypt Luks (pomijam tutaj TC skoro jest Luks), tenze luks w lvm i na lvm robisz rootfs, swap, home i tak dalej.

Do parametrow bootu dopisujesz 'luks enc_root=/dev/sda2 lvm root=/dev/mapper/vg-rootfs' czy podobny i to po prostu dziala, zadne rocket science.

Z racji tego, ze musisz zamienic to, co jest pod systemami plikow, musisz najpierw zrobic kopie calego systemu na jakims sparowym dysku.

----------

## Bialy

Czytając o TC i Linuksie natknąłem się na nazwę Luks...

Zastanawiam mnie tylko kwestia bezpieczeństwa. TC przeszedł audyt, a o Luks nie mogę nic znaleźć.

Inną kwestią jest to, że napotkałem masę postów o Luks i strasznym zwolnieniu pracy kompa + wysyceniu CPU.

Gdzie TC (na M$ - kaskada dwóch algorytmów, CPU bez AES) przy szyfrowaniu nie zżerał więcej niż 30%, a co najważniejsze podczas normalniej pracy nie zauważyłem spadku wydajności.

----------

